#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Documentos para Licença SCM

## evertronico

Olá pessoal tudo bem?

Qual a lista de documentação que temos que enviar para a Anatel para obter a licença SCM, tem varias apostilas na internet mas cada apostila pede um tipo de documento diferente da outra e no site da Anatel eles pedem de uma forma muito difícil de ententer.

Tem algum amigo que fez a solicitação da SCM e conseguiu sem utilizar consultorias, tem como postar a listagem de documentos que eles pedem, assim fica mais fácil para quem está tirando a licença. E caso tenha mais algumas dicas e etc.. Acredito que ira ajudar bastante.

----------


## rubem

A resolução mais recente sobre isso é de maio de 2013, qualquer "apostila" mais velha que isso deve ir pro lixo:

http://www.anatel.gov.br/legislacao/...-resolucao-614

Olha sempre a data do conteúdo na web, conteúdo mais velho que a legislação não serve.

De qualquer forma vai precisar engenheiro assinando projeto, vai precisar registrar a empresa no CREA (Pergunta no Crea da sua cidade o que precisa, o Crea é ESTADUAL então cada estado em praxe diferente), ter algum responsável técnico com Crea como funcionário (Terá que ver no Crea do seu estado a mesma coisa, que profissional pode ser responsável técnico por empresa com licença pra Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia, se pode ser um tecnólogo em redes, se precisa ser engenheiro, se pode ser técnico em X ou Y, essas coisas).

Na hora de encaminhar o projeto, vai ter que mandar junto o registro do Crea da empresa, dados do responsável técnico funcionário, aquelas certidões de regularidade com a Receita, com o INSS, FGTS, inscrição estadual, municipal e cartão CNPJ, essas coisas de sempre.

Mas o projeto em si é onde a coisa complica, tem que constar o cronograma de como irá implantar tudo (Não importa se já tem os equiptos, tem que colocar algum cronograma fictício), a área de atuação pretendida, frequência pretendida (Não o canal, mas as faixas que vai usar, digamos 2401-2483MHz, e 5470-5850MHz), se vai ter interconexões, e uma descrição de como irá operar. Esse projeto a consultoria vai te mandar na forma de um questionário ou coisa assim, pra você preencher o que sabe, eles completam tudo depois (Pois pelo visto é normal requerente de SCM não conhecer terminologia de redes).

Antes de 2013 me parece que eram aceitas umas declarações feitas a mão sobre qualificação e etc, hoje parece que não é mais aceito, requerem dados do Crea e cia.

Ah, e na descrição de atividade da empresa no CNPJ é necessário constar umas atividades, não tenho certeza se a primária precisa ser:
*61.10-8-03 - Serviços de comunicação multimídia - SCM 
*e talvez a primeira secundária:
*61.90-6-01 - Provedores de acesso às redes de comunicações 
*Talvez essa de SCM possa ser a 2ª ou 3ª na lista, mas se não tem outra atividade que precisa estar na 1ª opção, já vá solicitando na receita a alteração pra CNAE de SCM, só nesse processo você já vai gastar uns meses talvez. 
O resto do tempo vai gastar com registro da empresa no Crea, e conseguir alguém com Crea com formação em Tecnico ou Eng. em eletrônica ou telecom (Ou tecnólogo, se o Crea do estado aceitar eles pra resp. técnico de SCM).

Na hora do projeto em si te recomendo consultoria igual (Não sei recomendar nenhuma em especial, procura no forum que tem muitas indicações), mas antes disso já pode alterar cnpj, registrar empresa no Crea, e achar responsável técnico no Crea aceito pra atividade pra pelo menos assinar no papel (O Crea de CADA estado terá variações), o resto será papelada legal que deve ser tirada pouco antes de encaminhar o projeto (Certidões da RFB, INSS, FGTS, CNPJ, IE, essas coisas de sempre).

----------


## RonesLinkDados

Prezado,


trabalho com governo federal, estadual e municipal, estou precisando de uma licença para poder atender com o fornecimento de dados para esses órgãos, mas eu não tenho provedor de internet, a minha pergunta seria se você tem interesse que eu licencie seu provedor e a gente combina em uma forma que fica bom para ambas as partes.

Segue contatos:

[email protected]
62 8400-6079

----------


## cleitonrodrigue

Bom dia, gostaria de parabenizar o Rubem pela explanação e reafirmar que os procedimentos são estes mesmos, que deve ter um empresa com os registros Federal, Estadual e Municipal regularizados, com o(s) CNAE(s) adequados, registro no CREA. O pedido deverá ser formalizado com Formulário especifico, CNDs diversas e o projeto que deverá ser obrigatoriamente assinado por um Engenheiro. Enfim o processo não é muito complicado, mas a experiência de um profissional e/ou empresa que já estão acostumados com os tramites agilizará o processo, reduzindo custos e riscos, além de que o valor da consultoria não é maior que manter um funcionário dedicado e ESPECIALIZADO para atuar nas questões relativas o pré e pós outorga.

Pois bem, espero ter auxiliado, fico a disposição.

Eng. Eletricista Cleiton Rodrigues Soares.
ATELCO Consultoria em Telecomunicações
(34) 3235-0900
[email protected] ou [email protected]

----------


## evertronico

Já fiz a alteração do CNPJ adicionando as CNAES: *61.10-8-03 - Serviços de comunicação multimídia* - *SCM e 61.90-6-01 - Provedores de acesso às redes de comunicações* e também *a de venda de equipamentos de telecomunicação* e etc..

Já registrei a empresa junto ao CREA com um técnico responsável. Peguei um modelo de projeto como base e refiz em cima desse o nosso projeto. Agora estou juntando a documentação que pede no site da Anatel, porem alguns documentos eles pedem de uma forma que não da pra entender realmente o que é, por isso perguntei aos amigos da lista correta de documentos a enviar. E caso alguém tenha algum projeto modelo ajudaria bastante. Acredito que isso ira ajudar muitos aqui que tem a dúvida, pois todos tutoriais que tem aqui são antigos. Sobre a empresa de consultoria acho sim que é muito valido a terceirização dessa parte burocrática mas nós donos sabendo como funciona também é muito interessante.

*Obrigado a todos amigos que estão contribuindo!!*

----------


## sidfreire

Blz amigo, 
Tem um engenheiro que faz bem mais barato que os outros, e te ajudará com os documentos e projetos, engenheiro Rafael 11-953860365, chame ele no wathsapp blz

Enviado via XT1069 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## madasilva

> A resolução mais recente sobre isso é de maio de 2013, qualquer "apostila" mais velha que isso deve ir pro lixo:
> 
> http://ww.anatel.gov.br/legislacao/resolucos/2013/465resolucao-614
> 
> Olha sempre a data do conteúdo na web, conteúdo mais velho que a legislação não serve.
> 
> De qualquer forma vai precisar engenheiro assinando projeto, vai precisar registrar a empresa no CREA (Pergunta no Crea da sua cidade o que precisa, o Crea é ESTADUAL então cada estado em praxe diferente), ter algum responsável técnico com Crea como funcionário (Terá que ver no Crea do seu estado a mesma coisa, que profissional pode ser responsável técnico por empresa com licença pra Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia, se pode ser um tecnólogo em redes, se precisa ser engenheiro, se pode ser técnico em X ou Y, essas coisas).
> 
> Na hora de encaminhar o projeto, vai ter que mandar junto o registro do Crea da empresa, dados do responsável técnico funcionário, aquelas certidões de regularidade com a Receita, com o INSS, FGTS, inscrição estadual, municipal e cartão CNPJ, essas coisas de sempre.
> ...


Prezado,




Obrigado, mas o link não funciona: http://www.anatel.gov.br/legislacao/...-resolucao-614. Onde é a resolução?

----------


## rubem

Tá no nome no link, resolução 614.

www.google.com/search?q=anatel+resolucao+614

----------


## TreiscBr

Olá, bom dia! Vou transcrever o que relatei numa pergunta: Procuro responsável técnico.

Outro dia, queriam me contratar para isto, por que sou engenheiro mecânico, assim isto vai de cada CREA, ao todo, entendem que deva ser técnico em eletrotécnica, ou engenheiro de telecomunicações, sim, mas depende de cada estado, de cada CREA, um é independente de outro, assim um CREA de um estado cobra algo, já o outro de outro estado, não!

Segue ai meu relato, para entenderem como é o esquema para contratar um RT, este como dito, cada CREA quer um, profissional, isto de ser de telecomunicações não é a risca, pode ser de outra área, até eu tenho minhas dúvidas, desde agosto de 2011 neste mercado de telecom, não consegui descobrir qual o profissional que deve ser RT de empresa que vai se registrar na Anatel, cara é demais a falta de comunicação que não nos esclarecem, eu tentei todos estes anos descobrir, mas o que sei e acho que vai clarear à todos é o meu relato, desta forma os CREA´s eles enchergam engenheiros civis, os outros profissionais são fantasmas até hoje, desde a fundação do CREA, por isto a gente nunca fica sabendo nada, por que deveriam atualizar os CREA´s em todo o Brasil, para todos os profissionais que hoje existem, mas não continuam achando que os CREA´s foram criados para engenheiros civis, tá ai, penso que me entendem!!!
-.-.-.-.-.
Under Linux – 28 12 2016 – Forum.
https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...950#post800950
Procuro responsável técnico
Vicnet...
Olá, isto é um entrave, para quem é de outro estado, ou não!

Os CREA´s de cada estado, entendem, que um profissional para ser responsável técnico, deve ter um endereço no estado aonde será o RT, porém isto vem de que o CREA foi criado para a construção civil, deste modo, o engenheiro civil é quem era o detentor do CREA e, que uma obra de construção civil leva por volta em 2 anos de edificação, ou seja, o engenheiro civil é quem deve estar presente na obra todos os dias, assim os CREA´s entendem, que hoje, ainda todos os profissionais registrados nos CREA´s em todo o Brasil, sejam engenheiros civis, voce veja que absurdo, a mentalidade do CREA é tudo voltado ao engenheiro civil e o agrimensor, se voce entrar nos portais de cada CREA em todo o país, verá que lá as planilhas de honorários, de obras é tudo voltado a construção civil e agrimensura, é algo que exigiria a atualização dos CREA´s, mas, não, estão ainda com a mentalidade desde a fundação do CREA.

Deste modo, qualquer um que queira ser RT deve atender aos preceitos da construção civil e fim de papo, não existe o engenheiro de produção, o mecânico, o de controle e automação, o elétrico, o arquiteto (este criaram o CAU, mas os boletos pelo que soube de colegas que são arquitetos, recebem boletos dos dois órgãos do CAU e do CREA).

Assim, existe o problema do horário, alguns estados pedem que o RT só possa assinar por tres empresas, no máximo e, esta terceira leva pelo menos seis meses para o CREA aprovar o registro dele e, que não pode haver uma distância maior que 150 kilometros vamos dizer, não lembro ao certo, assim tem CREA de um estado que tem seus principios, que são diferentes de outro estado, apesar que todos eles obedecem a risca e ao pé da letra as resoluções do CONFEA, lá diz que é pedra, todos batem em pedra e fim de papo, é tudo no pé da letra, quando as resoluções tem suas falhas, e daí, não conta isto, conta o que a resolução manda e fim de papo, não tem brecha, mesmo tendo falhas nas resoluções, é a cabeça do brasileiro, que segue a biblia como se fosse um devoto fervoroso e fanático.

Em outras palavras, se f...... o que deseja ser RT, assim, precisa ver em cada CREA, se eles pedem ou querem saber se o RT assina em outros estados, ai vem o choque de horário, tem CREA que não tá nem ai com isto, não liga, principalmente se o RT é dono de uma empresa grande, já o coitadinho do trabalhador que é técnico ou engenheiro individual, se fu...... por que ele é pequeno ai o CREA cai em cima e exige a lei, é contraditório, já questionei o CREA, por que um dono de empresa pode ser RT em vários estados, já o técnico ou engenheiro individual prestador de serviços não pode???????????

Finalizando, parece juiz, que parece bum bum de nenê, se nunca sabe o que te virá dos CREA´s, é uma caixinha de surpresas.

Por isto tem que ir no CREA e procurar saber quais sejam os quesitos para um RT de outro estado e fim de papo, ai se saberá ou deverá contratar um RT do teu estado e, os de fora não podem, tá ligado, tipo dizer que protegem quem é da terrinha, só que não olham se o futuro RT é alguém capacitado, isto não conta, só serve então o RT para ser um qualquer, um sem experiência, que vai por em risco a empresa, isto pouco importa, nunca soube de que os CREA´s, primam que os profissionais registrado sejam experientes, ou que sejam habilidosos, quando se quer um RT, tem que ser um que tenha experiência, claro, ou vai amargar nas mãos de um recem formado, já tive emprego celetista com mais de 55 anos de idade, com empresários que diziam que recem formados só lhes traziam prejuizos, por que se acham donos do mundo, por ter um titulo de engenheiro ou mesmo do técnico, é a tal da anhaca, o cara obtém um titulo pronto se acha o tal, ainda mais se for doutor, ai se sai debaixo que vem sola de sapato, já tive em entrevistas com doutores que diziam que eu era muito especializado e fazia acontecer, já eles são extremamente teóricos não virá por que não tem intuição de que um projeto pode dar certo, isto dito por eles, que vou fazer, aqui digo a verdade, em base de pessoas que sabem que não são habilidosos, por que isto vem da infância, ser um profissional vem da infância ou de anos e anos de chão de fábrica, o cara que se forma pensando em ficar rico e nunca projetou nada, tende a mudar de profissão, por que não é o osso da profissão é a gordura que incha e acaba com as empresas.

Complemento da linha inicial: - o horário para técnico em mecânica ou do engenheiro mecânico, para instalar uma torre telecom, ou de equipamentos eletromecânicos, isto leva no máximo tres dias a uma semana, se a equipe for mole (kkkk), ou depende do tamanho da obra!!! Assim, os CREA´s não estão vendo isto, acham que são técnicos de segurança do trabalho, engenheiros civis, tem que estar na obra todos os dias até a edificação ficar pronta ao longo e de 2 anos, ou mais. Assim, se vai montar e instalar uma torre telecom ou de equipamentos eletromecânicos durante 2 anos, é uma grande piada, cara, como podem não ter uma classificação de profissões nos CREA´s, cara eles faturam em tudo, é taxa de boleto de ART (isto deveria ser gratuito, já que se paga anuidade para que então!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!).

Isto é Brasil, aonde se paga tudo, que faz, sem contar que se der bobeira paga multas, se eu sou profissional pago anuidade não deveria ser multado, por que multa é para quem não é registrado ou não tem um titulo de técnico ou de engenharia, cara é contrasenso, um associado ser multado então a anuidade é para que, isto que nunca entendi, se alguém inteligente em finanças ou que adora as tais PEC`s, que nos explique o que é o que, sinceramente é triste que no ano passado tive que contratar dois doutores em direito, para me defender de acusações levianas contra mim e tudo deu em pizza, só que eu gastei em viagens, hóteis, processo impresso com 180 páginas com fotos, provando que sou honesto e não corrupto, que não sou o homem da caneta, que só assina, isto até combato se tu assina uma folha de cheque voce é um caneteiro, kkkkkkkk é no bem da palavra se tudo levam no pé da letra, assinar escritura é ser caneteiro, isto não tem sentido, deviam caçar profissionais registrados que não vão nas obras, isto sim, mas isto não autuam, creio, penso por que vejo obras e obras, trabalhadores acima de mais de 2 metros da altura sem EPI´s e sem equipamentos de proteção coletiva na construção civil, ou seja, cadê os fiscais!!!!!!!!!!!

Cobram de um lado e falham em outros, por que pegam no pé do técnico e engenheiro individual, já das grandes empresas nada, tipo Lava Jato, os engenheiros envolvidos nesta falcatrua foram citados nos CREA´s !!!!!! Nunca ouvi algo a respeito, corre sob sigilo judicial, tá mas o Moro tudo faz as vistas do povo, enfim quem pagam tudo é povo que tudo deve ser as claras, com transparência, agora corre sob sigilo profissional, isto é o que querem então esconder o que?

----------


## Engenheirotelecom

Olá Amigos,

Estou a procura de provedores para ser responsável técnico, alguém tem interesse?

Me chame no WhatsApp 11 9 5386.0365.

Abraço.

----------


## cleitonrodrigue

Boa tarde senhores, Sou sócio na TYSA Consultoria e Sistemas de Telecomunicações, e fazemos um serviço de consultoria completa em telecomunicações e estamos procurando engenheiros para serem Responsáveis Técnicos por nossos clientes, interessados podem me enviar e-mail [email protected]. Ou ainda, 34 99106-2776 (TIM/WHATSAPP) Cleiton R Soares.

----------


## TreiscBr

WhatsApp 16 997927080

----------


## Engenheirotelecom

Segue aqui o link detalhado: http://www.licencascmanatel.com.br/s...cen%C3%A7a-SCM

----------

